# My dog keeps putting her feet in her water bucket.



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm convinced my dog is a idiot.When I have to go somewhere I put her in the kennel. I have a five gallon bucket that I fill up each time I put her in it. Trouble is,on days when I'm gone for long periods of time,the water has about a inch of mud in the water.It's not that I don't change it out either.She does it delibertly.I see her just standing in the water bucket all the time.She don't stand in her water dish in the house,why should this be any different? If I didn't tie the bucket to the fence,she'd knock it over. What can I do about it? I also have another dog that I keep in the pen when mine isn't in there.She doesn't mess with the water bucket and the water is always clean.I shouldn't have to keep filling it up for her 3,4 times a day.I'm getting frustrated about it.


----------



## Boss_Mare (Jul 16, 2009)

Could you get her a small kiddie pool to lay/stand in? Maybe it will help keep her feet out of the drinking water. I know my dogs love a kiddie pool, especially this time of year!


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe she's trying to cool off?
Or maybe she likes playing in water. What kind of dog is she?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The only thing I can think of is to get a lid for the bucket and cut a hole just big enough for them to drink. Some dogs just like getting into their water buckets.


----------



## YouMeandPupMakes3 (Jun 10, 2009)

Luna loves to do this, too. I got her an automatic waterer and a kiddie pool. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

zhaor said:


> Maybe she's trying to cool off?
> Or maybe she likes playing in water. What kind of dog is she?


I thought that...at first. But today was nice and cool comparing to what it's been all week. I want to take her to the lake and see if she'll go swimming with me.In the meantime,I'm going to get her a wading pool.


----------

